# Tonys Mini-M - 90 days & its all over !



## Tony Swinney (22 May 2011)

Another new journal 

I've been waiting to scape my new Mini-M for a few months, but because I wanted it where my 100cm tank was I've had to wait for that to be stripped, and the studio to be re-arranged - which has now happened 

A call from TGM last week sped up the re-arranging as they asked me to scape the mini-m for them, and photograph the process to showcase their ADA product range !  The next day a fantastic box a goodies arrived, with some Manten stone and some Hornwwod for hardscaping, plus ADA Malaya substrate, and their Mekong Sand too.

So with camera and lights at the ready ... off we go 

These are the bits that will make it all work...






and these are the bits that will make it look good ( I hope !)...





Hardscape pics next 

Tony


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Another one... I am starting to hate you people


----------



## nayr88 (22 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Another one... I am starting to hate you people



Haha mate I'm starting to feel like that! All these ada stuff is getting me so jealous!!

Good kit there mate, really like that wood, might have to pick some up. How much is it?


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Looking good Tony   Cant wait to see the scape and nice to see something with Manten in it in the UK.  I just wish there were a local manten quarry i could visit for their scraps


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Another one... I am starting to hate you people



lol - it'll make a nice home for the Sakura's Ed 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Good kit there mate, really like that wood, might have to pick some up. How much is it?



I'm not sure mate, TGM sent it to me - best to give them a shout or pop in if you're close by 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Looking good Tony   Cant wait to see the scape and nice to see something with Manten in it in the UK.  I just wish there were a local manten quarry i could visit for their scraps



Thanks Stu, yep the Manten is nice, but very tricky to work with - the textures are so different between the pieces I have that they almost look like different rocks.

The mini-m is a tricky shape as its very shallow front to back (22cm) so theres not alot of room for hardscape, especially when trying to create height as its 26cm tall.  More playing around today 

Tony


----------



## John Starkey (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

This will be good 2 mini M's being scaped at the same time   ,good luck Tony quality gear from TGM too   ,

john.


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Thanks John, I think its the trickiest tank I've ever tried to scape !

Here are a few quick shots (different angles / backgrounds / lighting etc) of some layouts I've been messing around with.  I'm not entirely happy with any of them yet, but theres some interesting stuff starting to happen with the relationship of the shapes of the hornwood echoing the shapes of the stones.  I'm getting a few more bits of Manten to choose from so will play more over the next few days.  The exposed area in the front right foreground will be Mekong Sand. 

Tony


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Number two or number 5, I can't help but feeling no5 would work better with a sand foreground however.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

3 for me, it looks like it's grown around the rock, would be very interested when planted.

good stuff Tony!


----------



## Antoni (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

For me, number for works best... maybe with the addition of a small stone in front of the wood in the middle, to compliment the shape and a small slope of substrate to cover the very bottom part of the wood...


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Thanks for the replies guys.

One vote each for numbers 4, 3, 2 and 5 -  I'm pleased to see that I'm not the only one that doesn't think anyone of them stands out yet !

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

excellent tony!  No. 2 for me as the wood looks like its fused with the rock and grown there over many years


----------



## flygja (24 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Echo the rest... extremely jealous of all this kit you're getting!

In my opinion, the wood and rocks are a little too big for the tank. How about using them to create something like this? An underwater tree-trunk type scape? I think the two pieces of wood you got would suit this type of scape.

Source: AGA





Purely my opinion, please discard if necessary.


----------



## John Starkey (24 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Hi Tony,i have been looking at the hardscape for sometime now and i can't help feeling there is too much in there,what's bugging me is the fact i can't see any space  for the plants to grow into,especially in the last image,  

Just my thought's mate   ,i'm sure you have a plan in mind,

John


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Is there a promotion that I am not aware off?? I also want a Mini-M full of ADA kit haha
Great start Tony, going to be another great tank, as John says make sure you leave enough space for the plants hehe


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 May 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

Thanks for the comments guys. You are seeing the difficulty I am having re the size of the pieces  

Some lovely things happen with these rocks and the pieces of wood I have, when they seem to fit each other really well, the wood wrapping around the rock and looking like it might have grown there, but, trying to fit it into this size tank is tricky !

TGM are keen to use the Manten stone, as its not been used that much in the UK, and I like to use wood in scapes, as there'll be moss tied to it, so its just a case of finding something that fits the tank, looks great, and leaves planting space - thats all   

Some more manten is coming tomorrow so I'll be playing some more and will post pics up

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M*

It is planted 

I got some more Manten stone from TGM, and there were some great pieces for the MiniM.  I also took a hammer and chisel to a couple of pieces and found it broke up quite well, forming some interesting pieces.  This rock really comes to life once its in water, when the colours within it can really be seen.

*Specifications:*

*Tank:*  ADA Mini M, 36 x 22 x 26 cm, 21L
*Lighting:* ADA Mini Solar (27w compact fluorescent)
*Filter:* Eheim 2075
*CO2:* Injection through ADA Pollen Glass Mini
*Heating:* Hydor inline

*Substrate: *ADA Malaya powder and ADA Mekong Sand
*Hardscape:* ADA Manten Stone & ADA Hornwood

*Plants:*
Aquafleur Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Tropica Ranunculus Inundatus
Aquafleur Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba
Aquafleur Glossostigma Elatinoides
Tropica Eleocharis Parvula

*Ferts:*
ADA Green Brighty Step1
ADA Brighty K

Here is a little step by step slideshow of the scape coming together ...

http://www.vimeo.com/26566352

and here are the pics ...





























































Thanks for looking, I'll add more pics very soon.

Tony


----------



## Kazuya (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

Nice layout.

Your using a 2075 on a Mini M. Is that not to much flow for such a small tank?


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

ooof!  Very nice layout and great photography Tony  nice V shape going on up the middle to draw the eye out to the sides of the tank.  Im looking forward to seeing how the Pinnatifida grwos out of the stump as ive niot seen it used like that before.  Is the glosso planted at the back?


----------



## andyh (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

tony you are not helping matters, i have been considering parting with some cash for Mini m and here you go selfishly showing us how great they can look............................................Dammm You (and Stu!)!!!!!! ;o)


----------



## Westyggx (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

Looks very nice indeed!


----------



## Tony Swinney (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*



			
				Kazuya said:
			
		

> Nice layout.  You're using a 2075 on a Mini M. Is that not to much flow for such a small tank?



Thanks Kazuya, yep tis a bit of overkill, but its a mature filter that I had available to move onto this tank, so it made sense to use it and just turn the flow down to about 50%.  That said, there is an area of HC which is suffering already ( after 5 days) and I'm pretty sure its because the flow is not quite getting to that area.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> ooof!  Very nice layout and great photography Tony  nice V shape going on up the middle to draw the eye out to the sides of the tank.  Im looking forward to seeing how the Pinnatifida grwos out of the stump as ive niot seen it used like that before.  Is the glosso planted at the back?



Thanks Stu, the glosso is planted amongst the parvula at the back - I'm going to let grow upwards to see how it looks.  Theres also a bit between the HC and the Ranunculus to help the transition.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> tony you are not helping matters, i have been considering parting with some cash for Mini m and here you go selfishly showing us how great they can look............................................Dammm You (and Stu!)!!!!!! ;o)


lol, sorry  andy   



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Looks very nice indeed!



Thanks Westy 

Here are a couple of detail pics I took whilst I was shooting the step by step ...


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

A good start Tony. 

When the ranunculus gets going, it's unstoppable. Advice from Troels @ Tropica is to cut it hard. 

I've done this, and it always makes a hasty recovery. It also forces it to grow shorter.   

Older leaves tend to attract the brown stuff.


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> A good start Tony.
> 
> When the ranunculus gets going, it's unstoppable. Advice from Troels @ Tropica is to cut it hard.
> 
> ...



Tony, don't you dare dare throw away those cuttings


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> A good start Tony.
> When the ranunculus gets going, it's unstoppable. Advice from Troels @ Tropica is to cut it hard.
> I've done this, and it always makes a hasty recovery. It also forces it to grow shorter.
> Older leaves tend to attract the brown stuff.



Thanks for the tips Mark, I've got it in my 5 footer and its going great guns !  You're right that it will need a bit more management in this size tank 



			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Tony, don't you dare dare throw away those cuttings



I'll keep some for you Sanj 

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

When is this plant being sold on the shops? Or is it already out? Seems like a great plant to play with.


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

Hi Luis

I bought the ranunculus from TGM, its the Tropica one, and is available now.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## hotweldfire (20 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> I'll keep some for you Sanj
> 
> Tony



Ta muchly mate    (It's Saj btw but close as dammit and you're probably confusing me with a bloke from Birmingham who also has manzi in his tank with almost identical name  )

Can't find it on TGM BTW


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

Ooops sorry Saj   

I dont think TGM have updated the www yet, but they had some in stock last week if you call them 

Tony


----------



## hotweldfire (21 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

 

Don't apologise Tony, I've been called much worse things in the past  :? 

Also, thanks for the offer but don't worry. ADC got some of this in today and I just happened to be there when the tropica box was opened   

Don't worry Luis    I only took one pot but you'll have to be quick. There were only two in there. Only half the delivery turned up so he might get some more tomorrow.


----------



## ghostsword (21 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

Thanks dude, will call them right now for a reservation, or will order some more. The good thing about ADC is that one can order plants or fish, this was how I got the zebra otos.


----------



## James Marshall (21 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*

Hi Tony

That's an excellent nano scape.
Looks like you are developing a rather distinctive style, cos i reckon I'd recognise that as one yours without your name attached.

Look forward to seeing it grow in.

Cheers,
james


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*



			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> ADC got some of this in today and I just happened to be there when the tropica box was opened



Lucky timing huh ?     Pleased you got some 



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's an excellent nano scape.
> Looks like you are developing a rather distinctive style, cos i reckon I'd recognise that as one yours without your name attached



Thanks James - means alot coming from the nano-maester    I'm not sure if having a 'distinctive style' is a good thing, probably means I need to do something different next time lol

Tank update...

The planting is 6 days old, and I was getting alot of die back in the HC at the front left ( see pic below from a couple of days ago).  The flow was just not getting around to that part of the tank, so i changed the direction of the lily outlet and it seems to be recovering now, so hopefully it will take off.  There is some gloss and HC ready to be pruned already   

Tony

HC melt...


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - planted*



			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> ADC got some of this in today and I just happened to be there when the tropica box was opened



Lucky timing huh ?     Pleased you got some 



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's an excellent nano scape.
> Looks like you are developing a rather distinctive style, cos i reckon I'd recognise that as one yours without your name attached



Thanks James - means alot coming from the nano-maester himself    I'm not sure if having a 'distinctive style' is a good thing, probably means I need to do something different next time lol

*Tank update...*

The planting is 6 days old, and I was getting alot of die back in the HC at the front left ( see pic below from a couple of days ago).  The flow was just not getting around to that part of the tank, so i changed the direction of the lily outlet and it seems to be recovering now, so hopefully it will take off.  There is some gloss and HC ready to be pruned already   

Tony

HC melt...


----------



## flyingfish (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - 6 days old*

Grrr... You people are evil! I want an ADA Mini set up now


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - 6 days old*

nice pics Tony!

nice set up.


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - 6 days old*

46 day update 

The tank has been going along OK, if a little slowly.  Water changes are at 50% 3 days a week, and I'm still dosing 1 squirt of Green Brighty Step 1, and 1 of Brighty K daily.  I had a small outbreak of diatoms, but the water changes plus a couple of Amanos soon took are of that 

The ranunculus is rampant, and I'm trimming it twice a week, trying to control its height in the mid and foreground, whilst letting it go tall in the background.  I've also added some moss to the wood, which is a bit straggly right now but I'll trim it back soon once its a little more established.













Here are a couple of the occupants...


----------



## Tom (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys ADA Mini-M - 6 days old*

Loving that Ranunculus, I will have to try some


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 46 days old*

Its a cracking plant Tom, and very adaptable as it'll stay short if trimmed, or get to about 6" tall if you leave it be.  Once it gets going it is rampant !

Tony


----------



## hotweldfire (3 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 46 days old*

Also gorgeous emersed


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 46 days old*

Looks amazing and also love the Ranunculus


----------



## flygja (5 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 46 days old*

Don't think I've seen Ranunculus bring used as a background plant before. And i really like it. Has that forest top feel. Brilliant!


----------



## ghostsword (5 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 46 days old*

Looks fab growing tall.. I got some emersed now, and will buy some more when I see it.  

Your tank looks great!


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 46 days old*

65 day update 

Its all going OK, or at least i thought so until I took some pics this morning - but more on that later 

The ranunculus is a tremendous plant !  Its rampant, and I'm trimming it every other day right now, as it tries to spread forward and take over the front of the tank !  The HC has settled nicely to a good compact growth, and is now spreading along the substrate too 

I've added some moss, and thats attaching itself nicely to the wood and rocks too.

Here are some quick pics from this morn, just with the tank lighting ...










Some of the residents ...













Heres the moss attaching to the rock ...





And in taking some macro shots, i discovered a couple of tiny tufts of BBA in there     They've gone now 









And a final full tank shot ...





Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

thats a great macro of the BBA Tony! The sneaky little bugger.

Looks great mate!


----------



## James Marshall (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

It looks stunning Tony  
Great macro shots too.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

great shots tony and the tank is looking spot on! good idea with the ranunculus as a stem!


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

Thanks guys !  I've just added a small shoal of 10 baby lampeyes, each about 10mm long !

Tony


----------



## andyh (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

The tank is coming along nicely mate, really like that moss pic (good macro work!)

Cant wait for my Ranunculus to kick in properly!

Andyh


----------



## cheebs (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

Wow! Its looking great Tony!

I love lampeyes too.


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

Very nice indeed and great photo's, well done


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

Cheers Tony, the frontal and the macro shots looks awesome!

Ranunculus is a really nice plant. It grows nicely even in shadow and stays healthy there. But as it gets more light it's hard to stop really.

Very nice nano


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Dec 2011)

*Re: Tonys Mini-M - 65 days & going strong !*

A bit late i know, but ...



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The tank is coming along nicely mate, really like that moss pic (good macro work!)
> 
> Cant wait for my Ranunculus to kick in properly!
> 
> Andyh



Thanks Andy, hows the ranunculus doing ?



			
				cheebs said:
			
		

> Wow! Its looking great Tony!  I love lampeyes too.



Unfortunately the didn't last too long in here as a couple of them jumped, so i moved them to another tank.



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed and great photo's, well done



Thanks Gary 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Cheers Tony, the frontal and the macro shots looks awesome!
> 
> Ranunculus is a really nice plant. It grows nicely even in shadow and stays healthy there. But as it gets more light it's hard to stop really.
> 
> Very nice nano



Thanks a lot Viktor - I do like the ranunculus a lot, particularly as a background plant for nanos


----------



## Tony Swinney (20 Dec 2011)

Some of you may have seen this tank at Aquatics Live, where to be honest it didn't look great - it hadn't recovered well from a trim, and didn't travel particularly well either, with the vallis in particular suffering.  I was planning to rip it down straight after the show, but decided to let it run for a little longer, without any trimming or real maintenance either !

Todays its final day, as I'm going to be scaping a 30cm cube in its place this week, so heres a quick little vid of it in its present state ...



Thanks for all the reads and comments 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2011)

very nice mate. I sense the zeiss 50mm?


----------



## Westyggx (20 Dec 2011)

Nice vid tony!


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Dec 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> very nice mate. I sense the zeiss 50mm?



Thanks Mark, its a start !  And yep, with an extension ring too for the HC close ups.  The FTS is on the 85mm.



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Nice vid tony!


Thanks Westy


----------



## nayr88 (21 Dec 2011)

The ranunculus is such an odd plant in still not sure on it 


End result us cook though, what's next for this tank  I've been waiting for a 2nd hand mini m set up since I was birthed haha!


----------



## JohnC (21 Dec 2011)

great video.  such a nice setup. i've got tank envy


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Dec 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> The ranunculus is such an odd plant in still not sure on it
> 
> End result us cook though, what's next for this tank  I've been waiting for a 2nd hand mini m set up since I was birthed haha!



Thanks ! I love the ranunculus, and find it really versatile - once it gets going it spreads like wildfire though ! The mini-m will be replaced with a 30cm cube today, with a TMC LED tile over the top.



			
				JohnC said:
			
		

> great video.  such a nice setup. i've got tank envy



Thanks John 

 Right, I'm stripping this tank today so if a member wants ALL the plants from the tank drop me a PM and I'll pull them up, stick them in a box and post them out this afternoon. I don't want anything for them, but would like to see a decent donation to the forum for them   

Tony


----------



## nayr88 (28 Dec 2011)

Sounds good, 30cm cubes are great to scape, I'm very interested to see how you get on with the tile, I've seen someone else's journal here with one and looks good.

Will this be another high tech set up? Or following a system (ada or Elos ect).
If the mini m goes up for grabs with light PLEASE god pm me


----------



## greenink (28 Dec 2011)

*Tonys Mini-M - 90 days & its all over !*

PM'd on the plants!


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Dec 2011)

Hi Mike

You were first to PM, so I'll send them out to you today - the donation sounds great too  

By the way I cant respond to your PM, as you have "reply receipts" turned off.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Dec 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, 30cm cubes are great to scape, I'm very interested to see how you get on with the tile, I've seen someone else's journal here with one and looks good.
> 
> Will this be another high tech set up? Or following a system (ada or Elos ect).
> If the mini m goes up for grabs with light PLEASE god pm me



I'm looking forward to getting it going   It will be non-CO2, with Tropica substrate, and ferts, and should be pretty low maintenance - I've got enough going on it the other two tanks for now   

Tony


----------



## jalexst (28 Dec 2011)

Good job Tony, really nice tank.

Looking forward to the next!


----------



## greenink (30 Dec 2011)

Blimey there were a lot of plants in that nano. Here's how they unpacked:






















And here they are slightly bunged in to a tank to grow up for the new 240L arriving shortly... pearling nicely













Thanks Tony!


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Jan 2012)

My pleasure Mike - happy to see them going to good use 

Tony


----------

